# Alpecin shampoo?!



## jonathan1758 (Aug 29, 2008)

Anyone tried this? I dont suffer from hair loss but a guy in my gym said its good stuff for thickening your hair and makes your scalp tingle.

Gonna try and find some this week.

Link:

http://www.lookfantastic.com/hair/alpecin/energising/alpecin-caffeine-shampoo-c1.html


----------



## Falconski (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: You sure ya not going bald in your old age mate lol


----------



## jonathan1758 (Aug 29, 2008)

Falconski said:


> :lol: You sure ya not going bald in your old age mate lol


You've got more than a few months on me mate


----------



## Falconski (Jan 19, 2009)

:thumb:

Tell me about it am gunna have to invest in it like, hair is receding gradually but dont care.

Outta morbid curiousity i would like to know if anyone has bought this also, because my hair is receding faster than jonathans lol

:thumb:


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

ive bought some seeing as it only cost 7quid may as well give it a go


----------



## jonathan1758 (Aug 29, 2008)

Yeah i bought some too fella.. Seems like decent stuff! Only cost a fiver for mine though


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

where did u get that from for a fiver then??


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

jonathan1758 said:


> Anyone tried this? I dont suffer from hair loss but a guy in my gym said its good stuff for thickening your hair and makes your scalp tingle.
> 
> Gonna try and find some this week.
> 
> ...


had a quick read...the caffeine being a stimulante will cause the tingle...and will make the roots stand up...so prob good for lank hair.

..will make fine hair appear thicker as the hair will stand up more due to the caffeine.....same effect as drinkin caffeine but on the scalp.

I've used Viviscal products for 2 years, shampoo, tonic, pills....really good..for men and women.....defo stopped my hair thining, shampoos 8 quid I think....only buy it 2-3 times a year....based on Sea ingredients.


----------



## jonathan1758 (Aug 29, 2008)

sbeast007 said:


> where did u get that from for a fiver then??


Just from Boots mate.. There's a few though, tonic, shampoo etc.

The tonic was £7 is think if you've bought that?!

My hair aint thinning so kinda wanted something in betweem making it thicker etc..

Sh1t this is fast turning into a rather gay thread


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

Ive been using alpecin for a few months. I use both the shampoo and the tonic. Dunno if its a placebo effect but dont feel like my hair is thinning or receding much since i started. I only have slight receding at both sides at front. Was just wanna slow things down if possible. I find the tonic is excellent in stimulating the scalp, it gives a strong tingly sensation. I would recommend it, i think there is some basis in the whole caffeine stimulation theory.

It does tho say if you stop using it any benefit may be lost! but that mite just be a sales pitch!


----------



## jonathan1758 (Aug 29, 2008)

El Ricardinho said:


> Ive been using alpecin for a few months. I use both the shampoo and the tonic. Dunno if its a placebo effect but dont feel like my hair is thinning or receding much since i started. I only have slight receding at both sides at front. Was just wanna slow things down if possible. I find the tonic is excellent in stimulating the scalp, it gives a strong tingly sensation. I would recommend it, i think there is some basis in the whole caffeine stimulation theory.
> 
> It does tho say if you stop using it any benefit may be lost! but that mite just be a sales pitch!


Is the tonic used instead of the shampoo? Alongside? Can you just one or rthe other?


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

If anyones worried about hair loss have a read here

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/personal-care/46242-lets-talk-hairloss-what-you-can-do.html

I have used Alpecian its an ok shampoo but dont expect it to grow all your hair back.


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

jonathan1758 said:


> Is the tonic used instead of the shampoo? Alongside? Can you just one or rthe other?


i use the shampoo alongside the tonic, it defo stimulates the hair you should give it a bash.


----------

